# What are Your Best Social Talents?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...I can think of a few for my self...

1. I'm a great conversationalist: I rarely run out of topics of interest, and often find my self having started off a really lengthy and involved conversation.

2. I have no problem whatsoever flirting with the opposite sex (chatted up two guys once at a part a few years back, daring them to pose nude for me for some sketches!!! ...I had told them that, cos they were carpenters -trades men- that as trades men they'd be all uptight about posing nude... so they said: "No we wouldn't be" -so then I asked them to do it. And they agreed!!!! :lol -Oh that was good fun :lol 

3. I'm pretty good at parties -my anxieties shrink away into the distance in the midst of my being all excited about having fun... (I miss going to house parties like breathing air :rain )

4. I'm generally pretty open minded and like considering things from a particular person's point of view.

....hmmm... I've run out sooner than I thought I would. But that'll for now! ("That'll do, pig, that'll do..." :lol )


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

....sorry, Jayyhou, I just realised my topic is basically the same as yours...!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm a good conversationalist as well and spontaneous in coming up with funny remarks in the conversation. I read a lot so I don't think I'm boring...and I'm generally adventurous in thought and behavior...open minded in doing stuff and hearing WILD ideas. Oh, and I usually fart silently.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

When I do finally say something it tends to be off the wall and/or funny.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

my facial expresions


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

1.Open minded
2. Good listener
3. I don't bully others
4. I'm a jack of all trades, so I know a lot of topics to talk about.

I rarely get to use any of this


----------



## papaya (Jan 12, 2008)

i have been known to be funny on occasion


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

1. I don't hit people.
2. I don't bite people.
3. I don't urinate on people.
4. I listen to people.
5. I don't make fun of people.
6. I am honest.
7. I don't spit on people.


----------



## WhatsThePoint (Feb 6, 2008)

1. Very empathetic
2. Open minded
3. Altruistic
4. Good listener
5. Funny/random/good sense of humor
6. Honest


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I smile at people.
I'm very polite.
I'm getting better with opening up about my own feelings on controversial subjects (big one for me, I usually sit there with my lips sealed shut).
I can be funny at times.
I'm compassionate.

ummmmmmmmm.....yeah


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

bignate said:


> my facial expresions


...you're lucky: my facial expressions are either my worst friend or my best one. Like a big strength and weakness both at the same time. Sometimes people like innocence, but other times it makes life hard for you when you are so emotionally transparent and expressive.


----------



## ingrid (Feb 24, 2008)

quirkiness and compassion


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ardrum said:


> 1. I don't hit people.
> 2. I don't bite people.
> 3. I don't urinate on people.
> 4. I listen to people.
> ...


Another idea!

8. I don't slap people.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I appear normal at first glance.
I joke around a lot.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

> ...you're lucky: my facial expressions are either my worst friend or my best one. Like a big strength and weakness both at the same time. Sometimes people like innocence, but other times it makes life hard for you when you are so emotionally transparent and expressive.


i dont know, i guess i am lucky...but when somethin happens, or just whenever, somebody always says "you should have seen your face" and they're laughing or something....so i dont know, thats why i say that.....


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

None that stands out really.

If the moment is EXACTLY right, if i'm really interested in the topic, and if the person i'm talking to is one of those rare people who doesn't annoy the crap out of me, then i can enjoy a conversation very much..


----------



## JTenn (Jan 2, 2008)

Believe it or not, I'm funny, because I make people laugh [on purpose lol!]. I'm good at making long conversations with people I know ill see once and never again [the airport, etc.]


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a way with words

I can make people do this -> :spit


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I seem to be able to make people laugh too. I think I honed this ability as a way to keep things rather impersonal. Replace personal information with sarcasm/satire. While it is fun, it can definitely be overdone too... that seems to be why I don't get too close to a lot of people perhaps.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

funny. I, too use humor as a defense.
I listen to people and ask pertinent questions/offer creative solutions, etc.
compassion, I tell people if they have a booger in their nose or something rather than just letting them walk around like that, unless I don't like them.


----------

